# Lazy Dazy Duck (includes 2 sizes) K



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lazy Dazy is knitted flat and assembled. It's starts at the tail and finishes at the beak. The feet and wings are knitted separately and attached after you have assembled and stuffed the main part. There is a tiny amount of colour work on the beak, but I have written the directions very clearly, holding your hand as you go, please don't be nervous.

The large Lazy Dazy measures 18 inches/46cms from tail to beak and the smaller Lazy Dazy measures 10.5 inches/27cms from tail to beak.

This pattern also includes a step by step guide to help you assemble your duck with lots of photos, hints and tips.

Available: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/292187839/lazy-dazy-duck-includes-2-sizes?ref=shop_home_active_1

More information, photos and buying options here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lazy-dazy-duck-big-and-small


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

You've done it again Pat!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

South Africa said:


> You've done it again Pat!


 :-D :-D


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Awww you've cracked the eggs and given us Spring Pat. These Ducks are adorable and you've chosen a very apt name as they certainly look lazy. This is a wonderful pattern and the instructions are so easy to follow, as are all your patterns. There is going to be a lot of interesting characters being hatched when the different yarns come on show. Thank you for this snuggly Duck my friend. It won't just be my GC who will want them!! xxx


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Another lovely design! They look so cuddly and I think I have a ball of yarn in my stash that will knit up very nicely! Lol!

Thank you for another great design, Pat!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful ducks, Pat. Lovely pattern.

Leanna x


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

What very sweet ducks you have hatched Pat! Maxwell will love this little guy and the children at the hospital this year who will be getting toys made from your wonderful patterns! You are so very talented and I for one am very grateful for your ever expanding mind to bring us this darling and oh so easy patterns.
As you know my goal is pretty high for 2016 as I work my way through every pattern you have designed by using the "surprise" knit method. I have all of your patterns made into kits and as I finish one, I pull another. Don't know what I will be knitting next. Loving this process however I think I may have to expand into 2017 as your patterns keep growing.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

How did I miss this post??? Oh my goodness, Pat. You've done it....again! Lazy Dazy is just too precious for words. He makes me think of all the new baby geese (I know he's really a duck, but maybe he won't mind the comparison... ;-) ) in the nearby ponding basin. I know he'll be a fun, easy knit just like your other designs. Well done, Pat!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Another great pattern! Thanks for letting us see it...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw, sweet and cuddly! 
What yarn did you use for the little guy, Pat?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Aw, sweet and cuddly!
> What yarn did you use for the little guy, Pat?


Thank you  It is Plymouth Daisy Lorraine.
http://www.loveknitting.com/plymouth-yarn-daisy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Adorable little ducks ! Thank you Pat ! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Love these ducks! The hardest part of the whole pattern will be whether to do a large one or small one first. Love seeing them in all the different types of yarn. It makes each one look so different from the next. Another great pattern to add to my collection.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

lafranciskar said:


> Love these ducks! The hardest part of the whole pattern will be whether to do a large one or small one first. Love seeing them in all the different types of yarn. It makes each one look so different from the next. Another great pattern to add to my collection.


Hahahaha. I cured myself of that dilemma by deciding on both. As a mother and daughter set. But then realized that there are up to 12 chicks following a mother duck. Hmmmm! Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> Hahahaha. I cured myself of that dilemma by deciding on both. As a mother and daughter set. But then realized that there are up to 12 chicks following a mother duck. Hmmmm! Decisions, decisions!!


You'd best get busy if you're going to hatch 12 chicks. 😉


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Hahahaha. I cured myself of that dilemma by deciding on both. As a mother and daughter set. But then realized that there are up to 12 chicks following a mother duck. Hmmmm! Decisions, decisions!!


I can see you knitting 12 little ones too lol!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovely pattern Pat :thumbup: 

I have a similar type of duck somewhere that my husband bought me on our 1st anniversary of our first date over 26 years ago. I remember we called it google duck, I haven't a clue where it is.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Lovely pattern Pat :thumbup:
> 
> I have a similar type of duck somewhere that my husband bought me on our 1st anniversary of our first date over 26 years ago. I remember we called it google duck, I haven't a clue where it is.


How lovely, you'll have to dig it out  I also have a similar duck, the boys gave it to me years ago but it doesn't have wings, always thought it looked a bit odd without wings lol!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> How lovely, you'll have to dig it out  I also have a similar duck, the boys gave it to me years ago but it doesn't have wings, always thought it looked a bit odd without wings lol!


Now you mention it, I don't think mine had wings either, it used to lie on the bottom of my bed but somewhere along the lines Hippo's moved in and it was put up on a shelf but I've moved since so it could be anywhere :roll:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Cute &#128150;&#128150;&#128077;


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely ducks :thumbup:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

oh my!!!
your the best!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Adorable little ducks! Very sweet! Thanks for posting!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Another winning pattern! Thanks for all your wonderful patterns Pat!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Your animals are always soooo cute. Can't wait to see what you are going to design next.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

so adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

South Africa said:


> You've done it again Pat!


Exactly what I was going to say. Love this Lazy Dazy Duck, Pat!! :thumbup:


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Really cute


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Such a sweet duck, Pat. Thanks for hatching this design! I'm sure it will be a joy to knit, just like your other designs are.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I can see you knitting 12 little ones too lol!


Hahaha Pat and Karen, they are on their way. I've just posted my first mother and daughter.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> Now you mention it, I don't think mine had wings either, it used to lie on the bottom of my bed but somewhere along the lines Hippo's moved in and it was put up on a shelf but I've moved since so it could be anywhere :roll:


Wouldn't it be a coincidence if they were both the same 'breed'. I've got a panda that DH bought for me 37 years ago and I came across another one in a charity shop about 2 years ago. I wanted to get it but DH said no because the house is already full of Gypsycream Huggables.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh there you go again... thinking of something else for us to knit.. Atta girl.. I knew nothing will ever keep you away from creating something. I never met a person to have so many things up her sleeves like you my friend. This is just another special little something something you just came up with for us. Well, let me just say this to you. They are all so cute.. I mean.. look at them..lazy as heck but so cute you just want to squish them and hug them. Yep.. another huggable big or small. You my dear are the Queen of huggables. Can't wait to make these. They truly are Adorable little duckies... Thanks again Pat..


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Oh there you go again... thinking of something else for us to knit.. Atta girl.. I knew nothing will ever keep you away from creating something. I never met a person to have so many things up her sleeves like you my friend. This is just another special little something something you just came up with for us. Well, let me just say this to you. They are all so cute.. I mean.. look at them..lazy as heck but so cute you just want to squish them and hug them. Yep.. another huggable big or small. You my dear are the Queen of huggables. Can't wait to make these. They truly are Adorable little duckies... Thanks again Pat..


And no sooner is the current pattern released, another one is tinkling around in that designer's mind. Lol. I'm convinced she never sleeps!


----------



## knitsie (Feb 18, 2013)

So darling! You always inspire me to knit, knit, knit! Thank you for all your wonderful patterns.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweetys!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Love those ducks, you have really done another great pattern. Will have to get busy with my wips (comfort blankies) and try these. Thank you again for these great patterns.

Fiona. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments  This is why I design lol!


----------



## Annie-Selina (Jan 6, 2016)

Gorgeous little ducks, my problem will be deciding which yarn to use


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Annie-Selina said:


> Gorgeous little ducks, my problem will be deciding which yarn to use


That's half the fun lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie-Selina said:


> Gorgeous little ducks, my problem will be deciding which yarn to use


Hi Annie, if you've got an Aldi near you, try a ball of their Puffy Baby. It brushes up beautifully after knitting. Here is a picture of it finished.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-401940-1.html


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG.. a twin for Peeps..they are such an adorable animal.. hope your version brings you ss much success as mine did pre-Easter. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> OMG.. a twin for Peeps..they are such an adorable animal.. hope your version brings you ss much success as mine did pre-Easter. Hugs xo wendy


Thank you Wendy. Thought Peeps was a chick not a duck


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Wendy. Thought Peeps was a chick not a duck


I thought so too. They look completely different to me. Love that you have included two sizes in your pattern Pat so we can make either a large lazy duck or a small one. Always get a lot for our money with your patterns.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> I thought so too. They look completely different to me. Love that you have included two sizes in your pattern Pat so we can make either a large lazy duck or a small one. Always get a lot for our money with your patterns.


To tell you the truth Karen, I designed the big one first and thought a small duck would be nice so tried it and then couldn't decide which one to publish, so published the two in one package


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> To tell you the truth Karen, I designed the big one first and thought a small duck would be nice so tried it and then couldn't decide which one to publish, so published the two in one package


Well I for one love that you did that. They are both super cute!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Well I for one love that you did that. They are both super cute!


Thank you


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat! Congratulations on your delightful new pattern.Lazy Dazy Duck is beautiful.Sorry i am so late in veiwing him.Have bought your beautiful pattern just waiting for the yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Pat! Congratulations on your delightful new pattern.Lazy Dazy Duck is beautiful.Sorry i am so late in veiwing him.Have bought your beautiful pattern just waiting for the yarn. :thumbup:


Thank you Maureen x


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

adorable


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

bigalbigal3 said:


> adorable


Thank you


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really sweet


----------

